# ALUMA-HYDE® II



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone ever use the stuff good or bad? I am thinking about doing my duck gun with it I can't afford to Ceracoat it. I am starting to get some rust when it rains hard while I'm out or stupid me if forget to wipe it down when I get home.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

have had one firearm duracoated.. Little different process then Cerakote. Cheaper as well.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

No help on the Aluma-Hyde but have a friend that Cerakotes them at a very resonable price.
Let me know if you're interested, can get you his info.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I did a DYI Duracoat 10-12 years ago, turned out nice and wasn't all that hard to do, one of the hardest parts of the job was completely disassembling the gun.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

fastwater said:


> No help on the Aluma-Hyde but have a friend that Cerakotes them at a very resonable price.
> Let me know if you're interested, can get you his info.


Would you mind PMing me your friends info for a future project I'm planing?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^PM sent.


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

I coated a rifle a couple of years ago with Alumahyde II, coyote color with spray can. It went on very nice and has a nice sheen. Not flat like I thought it would be but a subtle sheen. So far it's been tough, I'm careful with solvents as I've read certain solvents can cause issues. I haven't been rough on it. I plan on doing 2 more with Alumahyde II this year at some point. Like anything else prep is key. People think it was cerakoted at first glance.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you decided to go with Cerakote I'm really hard on my gun. Some people don't believe what I'v done to it.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I would! Because I have! Put them through the ringer and then some.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

ducknut141 said:


> Thank you decided to go with Cerakote I'm really hard on my gun. Some people don't believe what I'v done to it.


How did this work out for you and where did you have it done ?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

We had 3 1187's done at Black Boar Armory and Coatings. I had my stock done also. WOW I didn't know that stuff is like armor plating a gun. I shot about 10 round of skeet and used it on 60 waterfowl hunts. Mind you I in no way baby my guns. Mine still looks like it did when I picked it up. More going back to them this year for a different color. We had the first ones done in layout grey. next ones in OD green.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I found a photo


----------

